# Dirt(?) on kitten's nose bridge...?



## insubstantial (Jun 14, 2011)

Does this look normal to you? I found this 4 months old kitten outside two weeks ago, she saw the vet and was pronounced healthy. Her nose has been looking like this for the past couple days. I tried scrubbing it off, but it wouldn't come off. She has been playfighting with my other full grown cats a lot, could it be scratches? Should I be concerned?


----------



## BartBuzz (Aug 17, 2013)

Is it crusty? Looks like a possible skin infection?


----------



## insubstantial (Jun 14, 2011)

Not crusty at all.


----------



## insubstantial (Jun 14, 2011)

For anyone who has had to deal with ringworm: does this look like it could be it? She had NO lesions whatsoever when we took her in and the only cats she has been in contact with (after a two weeks long quarantine) are mine and they definitely don't have ringworm.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

my cats have never had either, but I suppose it could be a very minor beginning of either mange or ringworm. considering she's from outside, anything is possible. did she have it when you saw the vet? I would never try to diagnose someone else's cat from an online picture, though. if it doesn't seem itchy or bother her, it might just be something that doesn't wash off easily. if it isn't crusty, doesn't seem like it would be scratches. I guess i'd just keep an eye on it.


----------



## lilasmom (Jul 1, 2013)

That looks like ringworm to me, which is highly contagious. Definitely get your cats checked out.


----------



## insubstantial (Jun 14, 2011)

She had no lesion when she saw the vet, but that area of her nose was slightly raw from pushing her face against the bars of the carrier (she was freaking out in there). Before that, it was white and it was also white up until about two days ago. She is 100% oblivious to it. Guess I'll give my vet a call...


----------



## insubstantial (Jun 14, 2011)

Well, I'm just back from the vet. Her nose actually looks worse now as she once again freaked out inside the carrier and pushed her face against the bars. It's all red and raw. 

The Wood's lamp didn't show anything, but of course this doesn't rule out ringworm. I opted out of the culture test for now as she doesn't have any spots anywhere else (and neither do the other cats) and the vet says it looks more like scarring than anything else. I put some ointment on her nose and I'll see that she doesn't play too rough anymore.


----------



## lilasmom (Jul 1, 2013)

Hopefully it isn't ringworm. I am dealing with it with my fosters and it is sure a hassle lol. Just be sure to wash your hands well in the meantime.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

What it sounds like is she did scrape it in the carrier and like a bruise on us, it looks worse before it looks better! Put some salve on it and see how it looks in a few days! (Sometimes a scrape is just a scrape!)


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow, she's just..._gorgeous_, Kimiko !

You know, many cats are upset with carriers...and, with travel. You can most likely de-sensitize her to some of that by leaving the carrier out in plain sight, _so it's 'part of the landscape'_, and, over time she'll get over her fears.

Here's a neat video about cats and carriers and how to get cats used to them and to travel 





And, next time she travels, perhaps a small towel that covers the carrier door would prevent a sore nose!


----------



## insubstantial (Jun 14, 2011)

lilasmom said:


> Hopefully it isn't ringworm. I am dealing with it with my fosters and it is sure a hassle lol. Just be sure to wash your hands well in the meantime.


I'm REALLY hoping this isn't ringworm. Treating multiple cats for it sounds like ****!



7cats2dogs said:


> What it sounds like is she did scrape it in the carrier and like a bruise on us, it looks worse before it looks better! Put some salve on it and see how it looks in a few days! (Sometimes a scrape is just a scrape!)


True enough. She was pushing HARD. I thought it might be related, but it seemed odd that it would show up days later.



Stryker said:


> Wow, she's just..._gorgeous_, Kimiko !
> 
> You know, many cats are upset with carriers...and, with travel. You can most likely de-sensitize her to some of that by leaving the carrier out in plain sight, _so it's 'part of the landscape'_, and, over time she'll get over her fears.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I've always wanted a calico. 

She actually goes in the carrier all by herself when I open the door and she is at ease right up until we get outside and in the car, then she starts pushing, crying and sticking her paws through the holes... It's a little heartbreaking! I will definitely cover the door next time.


----------

